# Suddenly Dont Like Pellets



## SVnzll (Oct 9, 2015)

I have had my reds for about 3 months now, since they were the size of quarters. Since their introduction to my tank their feeding schedule has been "Omega One" small cichlid pellets in the morning when I turn the lights on, and I alternate between frozen brine shrimp and bloodworms in the evening.

Now they are 3-4" and I recently added a special serving of two dozen small minnows on Sundays from a breeding tank in home (I also fish so the minnows are a win-win).

Just in the past week or so I have also added live plants to the aquarium, but now they show no interest in the pellets and very limited interest in the frozen foods.

Should I stop feeding them the minnows, or should I simply only give them minnows? I don't feel like the latter would be the best idea as I'm assuming the nutrient values in the minnows are less than in the pellets/frozen food.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Stop feeding the minnows, and brine shrimp / bloodworms also. Try little cubes of white fish fillets, shrimp, seafoods (my grocery had a bag of small leftover parts that contained squid, scallops, shrimp, octopus etc) and maybe a different pellet.


----------



## SVnzll (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks, I'll look into this and provide an update.


----------

